# My latest purchase



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Nashman (Sep 3, 2020)

Great badge!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 3, 2020)

I bet black ladies bikes were not great sellers back in the day.


----------



## Mymando (Sep 3, 2020)

Very nicccccccce!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2020)

Found a keeper in this one. Congrats


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2020)

*Nice find - not so common in black for the ladies bicycles - show her off once you go through her - then get out & ride her *


----------



## Ernbar (Sep 3, 2020)

That is a VERY nice one. Clean her up a bit and enjoy riding it.
Last week there was an early 50s Henderson on my local Facebook Market Place for $60 in about the same condition and sold in less than 30 minutes!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome!  Nice bike. Someone here might have the chain guard for this if it's missing. What are your plans for it?


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 3, 2020)

Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## phantom (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice bike...I like different screen names....Is OTC over the counter ?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice bike.  Put lots of miles on it and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 3, 2020)

phantom said:


> Nice bike...I like different screen names....Is OTC over the counter ?



It’s Off The Chain..... the bicycle shop I co-own


----------



## Nashman (Sep 3, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> It’s Off The Chain..... the bicycle shop I co-own



Cool shop name, good luck with the bizz. The hobby needs more young people like you to re-energize the interest in these classics. Cheers, Bob


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 4, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> It’s Off The Chain..... the bicycle shop I co-own



Off the chain???Wild....our town out here in CA has a bike shop with the same name....franchise biz?


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 4, 2020)

Wow! Not a franchise at all! I’m gonna have to see if we can swap some OTC swag!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> Wow! Not a franchise at all! I’m gonna have to see if we can swap some OTC swag!



Are you in business with Mark Ailey? I've been in the shop in Sevierville. If I remember correctly shop was focused on custom/rat rod stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes!!! That’s us! I’m his better half!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 4, 2020)

Otcgirl74 said:


> Yes!!! That’s us! I’m his better half!




Keep up the good work!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 5, 2020)

Very cool early post war bike!  Look for a Black/Ivory deluxe guard and you're set.

If the glass is still intact in the deluxe reflector...Big Bonus!

enjoy!


----------

